# Happy New Year 2016



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy New Year to all my HF peeps!

Skellie New Year by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy New Year my friends!

HF holiday by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy New Year! 








Close up of the new year carnage. 








It takes many hours to drag and heap all the rotting dead into position to send messages of holiday cheer and love for you all, but you are worth it! :googly:

Keep the zombies clean in 2016!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Zurgh said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha Welcome back Zurgh - we've missed you!

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy New Year!


----------

